# Personal Hotspot with Rogers



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

Does Personal Hotspot have to be enabled through Rogers or should it just work?

I upgraded my iPhone 4 to iOS 4.3 last night very excited for this feature. This morning I tried using it, and it doesn't seem to work. In my iPhone I set the password (10 characters so larger than the 8 character min) and turned the Hotspot on. I see the network from my iPad, but when I try to join I just get the message "failed to join network" (I have double, triple and quadruple checked the password). On the phone side it shows 1 connection on the Hotspot even though the iPad didn't join. Wondering if it might be an iPad issue, I tried from a MacBook pro. It appears to join the network, but doesn't get an IP adress assigned so it can't reach the Internet. 

Has anyone else set this up on their iPhone 4 through Rogers yet? Did it work for you?


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Do you have a data plan of 1GB+ on your iPhone? Are you able to tether it via USB or Bluetooth?


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

did you also update your iPad to 4.3?

Worked fine for me last night, but I was surprized to see that the iPad knows that you are connected to an iPhone and not just a standard Wi-Fi network.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

How many can use your hotspot? Do you know if it is five or three?


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

fyrefly said:


> Do you have a data plan of 1GB+ on your iPhone? Are you able to tether it via USB or Bluetooth?


I have the 6GB plan, but I have not tried to tether it via Bluetooth or USB yet. The MacBook Pro I tried with wasn't mine so I just tested the Wifi connection quickly. 



Trevor Robertson said:


> did you also update your iPad to 4.3?
> 
> Worked fine for me last night, but I was surprized to see that the iPad knows that you are connected to an iPhone and not just a standard Wi-Fi network.


No my iPad is still at 4.2.1 until I can jailbreak 4.3 I still have one app that doesn't run full screen and I need FullForce to make it do so until they update the app. The fact that it didn't work with the MacBook Pro either tells me this shouldn't be the problem though. 



Benito said:


> How many can use your hotspot? Do you know if it is five or three?


None so far


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

You can use 3 wifi but I believe (haven't tried) 1 more via Bluetooth and 1 USB (5 total)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

You need iOS 4.3 on the iPad.


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

fyrefly said:


> Do you have a data plan of 1GB+ on your iPhone? Are you able to tether it via USB or Bluetooth?


So I tried the USB over lunch and it did work, but the WiFi still does not. 



[email protected] said:


> You need iOS 4.3 on the iPad.


Interesting, I don't want to upgrade but I might have to if nothing else works. This doesn't explain why the MacBook Pro can't join though.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

bhil said:


> Interesting, I don't want to upgrade but I might have to if nothing else works. This doesn't explain why the MacBook Pro can't join though.


Works fine on our MacBook and MacBook Pro.

Both are running OS X 10.6.6 and iTunes 10.2.1.

Don't know if there is anything in either of those updates that make it happen.

Edit: Will test it on a G5 iMac running Leopard and an older version of iTunes and let you know.

The G5 iMac has iTunes 10.2, and it worked.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> You need iOS 4.3 on the iPad.


This statement is 150% untrue.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

Elric said:


> This statement is 150% untrue.


Wrong, I believe that it's 200% untrue.


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Works fine on our MacBook and MacBook Pro.
> 
> Both are running OS X 10.6.6 and iTunes 10.2.1.
> 
> ...


The MacBook Pro is running 10.6.6. 



Elric said:


> This statement is 150% untrue.


It did seem like a strange requirement, but you never know for sure. 

So it does sound like it is working for some people, just not me. I may have to try to restore my iPhone and see if that helps


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

Elric said:


> This statement is 150% untrue.


It's been posted as such on a couple of other forums including the Apple discussions. Both my devices are running 4.3, just passing on what I've read.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> It's been posted as such on a couple of other forums including the Apple discussions. Both my devices are running 4.3, just passing on what I've read.


Worked fine for me with 4.2 on my iPad and 4.3 on my iPhone. I'm also on Rogers and had no problems, but I do remember that the initial tethering stuff had to be enabled (which at the time required you to hook it up via USB to enable it the first time). I think it has to be Rogers "approved" somehow.


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

mguertin said:


> Worked fine for me with 4.2 on my iPad and 4.3 on my iPhone. I'm also on Rogers and had no problems, but I do remember that the initial tethering stuff had to be enabled (which at the time required you to hook it up via USB to enable it the first time). I think it has to be Rogers "approved" somehow.


So, for the other people that had it work, did you have to have something enabled through Rogers first as well?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

I think the first time I physically tethered with USB it enabled for me (before the hotspot era). Have you tried doing a USB tether?


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

mguertin said:


> I think the first time I physically tethered with USB it enabled for me (before the hotspot era). Have you tried doing a USB tether?


Yes, I did a USB tether at lunch today to confirm it worked that way, but it still doesn't work through the Wifi.


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

OK, so I did a Restore on my iPhone last night and let things re-sync overnight. This ended up with two positive results, first, this time iTunes didn't destroy all my folders and force me to reorganize all my apps. Second, my Personal Hotspot now appears to work! Thank you everyone for your suggestions and comments in to try and figure out the problem.

I ran two quick speed tests this morning (through the SpeedTest.net app) one on my iPad when connected through the Personal Hotspot and one through the iPhone. The iPad speeds came through around half of what the iPhone speeds did. I'm not sure if this is a result of the Personal Hotspot sharing the connection, or the inconsistency of Rogers network that it can vary that much from test to test, I will have to do further testing later.


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

OK scratchthatt, while it all worked then, I left it for the weekend and when I actually went to use it this morning, it's right back to the same thing.


----------



## JamesX (Sep 10, 2008)

I update to 4.3 on my iphone 3GS, all went well but I don't see any "Personal Hotspot" to turn on inside my settings ? 

forget it all good found it, my gosh all the instructions seem to have indicated it was right in settings 

ok now that i figured out how to turn on the option on the iphone, can someone direct me on how to setup with my ipad?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

JamesX said:


> I update to 4.3 on my iphone 3GS, all went well but I don't see any "Personal Hotspot" to turn on inside my settings ?
> 
> forget it all good found it, my gosh all the instructions seem to have indicated it was right in settings
> 
> ok now that i figured out how to turn on the option on the iphone, can someone direct me on how to setup with my ipad?


3GS doesn't support WiFi Personal Hotspot.


----------



## JamesX (Sep 10, 2008)

John Clay said:


> 3GS doesn't support WiFi Personal Hotspot.


good to know, I am new to this stuff - I was just able to setup my ipad and iphone using 3G and bluetooth - is this the way to go then?


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

JamesX said:


> good to know, I am new to this stuff - I was just able to setup my ipad and iphone using 3G and bluetooth - is this the way to go then?


How did you get the iPad and iPhone working together using Bluetooth? I have never been able to get my iPhone to see my iPad or my iPad to see my iPhone via Bluetooth, let alone for using the personal hotspot, is there some special trick?


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

bhil said:


> How did you get the iPad and iPhone working together using Bluetooth? I have never been able to get my iPhone to see my iPad or my iPad to see my iPhone via Bluetooth, let alone for using the personal hotspot, is there some special trick?


Jailbreak and iTether.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> It's been posted as such on a couple of other forums including the Apple discussions. Both my devices are running 4.3, just passing on what I've read.


Yes but, you can use the hotspot with anything that connects to wifi, I have used it with iMac's, MacBook Airs, Blackberry's etc... none of which use iPad OS 4.3


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

joke fail... carry-on...


----------



## JamesX (Sep 10, 2008)

bhil said:


> How did you get the iPad and iPhone working together using Bluetooth? I have never been able to get my iPhone to see my iPad or my iPad to see my iPhone via Bluetooth, let alone for using the personal hotspot, is there some special trick?


I first updated both devices

I turned the hotspot on my iphone on, originally was not right under settings (it is now though), turned wifi off (not necessary but I did) on both devices, then turned bluetooth on my ipad on voila my iphone showed up under devices 

oh by the way I am not using jail broken devices by the way


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

JamesX said:


> I first updated both devices
> 
> I turned the hotspot on my iphone on, originally was not right under settings (it is now though), turned wifi off (not necessary but I did) on both devices, then turned bluetooth on my ipad on voila my iphone showed up under devices
> 
> oh by the way I am not using jail broken devices by the way


Ah, so 4.3 is required on the iPad to see the iPhone over bluetooth? I haven't updated my iPad to 4.3 yet so that could be the problem there. I just wish someone could figure out why the Wifi sharing doesn't work. I tried restoring my phone again and still no luck.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

bhil said:


> Ah, so 4.3 is required on the iPad to see the iPhone over bluetooth? I haven't updated my iPad to 4.3 yet so that could be the problem there. I just wish someone could figure out why the Wifi sharing doesn't work. I tried restoring my phone again and still no luck.


That is really strange... when all else fails, I'd take the phone and iPad to an Apple Store...


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

So an update, out of desperation on Friday (the Wifi Hotspot I was using just went away) I went back and tried the Personal Hotspot one more time without having changed anything. This time it worked. It has seemed to work intermittently since then. Between this and something I found on the Rogers Community forums I believe this to a localized Rogers problem. Just because they did something right by letting people use the Personal Hotspot without charging any more, doesn't mean their network is any better than it was before. I can't wait until my contract is at a reasonable buyout range so I can dump them for someone with decent coverage in Saskatchewan.


----------

